# Williams lost a sale.......



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

ScavengerMan said:


> I second that, Dick Williams gun shop does fantastic work.
> 
> But, if I wanted work on a Smith & Wesson revolver, Duncans in Bay City would be my pick going away......


They seem to be able to satisfy the casual shooter, but obviously fell flat on their face on my work.

Good luck with them in the future!

BTW 

I used to help Charlie Duncan years ago melt lead and cast .38 wadcutters by the thousands.

Would trade my labor for reloads and bought one of Glens K38 custom guns when he made him upstairs at his Mom and Dads house.

They are great folks, but quite a drive for me. Charlie is one of the staunchest supporters of the 2nd of almost anyone I have ever met.

Heard about Doug Jones from a guy while shooting 3 gun and must say he is a good guy as well and a little closer to me.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

They were the best price in 5 dealers when I bought my M&P compact, including beating guns galore by about 5.00. You want to talk about customer service, I dont think Guns galore is gonna be any better. I have always been treated fairly at williams, whether I have walked in wearing my grubby clothes from working on the house or in my shirt and tie. Seem to get the same treatment everytime.


----------

